# Starbucks beans



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi people

I just bought a Porlex grinder and some starbucks Italian beans that came in a foil bag without a valve. Now once I open the bag do I need to store them in a air-tight container? Or can I just put a peg on the bag after folding it?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Airtight container is the usual recommendation. However, since they are starbucks beans rather than freshly roasted beans there probably isn't much between the two storage methods. Even if the bag was nitrogen-flushed, in my experience the beans will already be old and flat.

But to be honest even with fresh beans I don't use an airtight container. I squeeze out the air in the bag and seal it with a plastic clip... or preferably the bag has a built-in ziplock as Has Bean bags do. Either way, protection from oxygen and light is the main aim.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks.

yeah I know these beans wont be fresh but only bought them so I can play around with grinder.

First attempt I set the Porlex to 2nd finest setting and de-pressurized the porta filter on my Gaggia Cubika Plus with a light first tamp and second harder tamp.

The shot came out with not much crema and it choked the machine as it was dripping instead of a stream. Tasted quite strong with milk.

Next I will set it to 3rd finest setting which people say is best for espresso and try with a lighter tamp.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Just for the record, I tried the Starbucks Christmas blend today. Seemed fresh. These beans are really dark roast; they look like shiny black plastic beads!

Flavour-wise, I A/B'd it with some Whittard's Guatemalan which was noticeably smoother. The Starbucks is a good one with milk, though it has a slight bitterness to the aftertaste. It's a little bit like someone tapped a ***-end into the basket before you poured!


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

Completely irrelevant i know but i brought a bag from starbucks and it was already passed its sell by date. Before coming on here i thought starbucks were the be all and end all where coffee was concerned?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Starbucks are pretty terrible when it comes to chain coffee shops. Costa is a he'll of a lot better.

These beans which I got were only roasted a matter of weeks ago and seem fine; I can believe they'd sell out of date ones though!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

my last costa beans was a month old so not as bad as starbucks but no where as nice as fresh Jailbreak from has bean


----------

